# Halloween Shopping



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I know to stay away from EBAY even at this time of year. They ALWAYS have Halloween stuff on there.

SO I fell prey.....I mean how can a Halloween enthusiast such as myself "Just Look" & not buy something. I swore I would behave after what I spent for supplies to participate in the Coffin Contest.

Needless to say I indulged I mean how could I possibly pass up these good deals especially on some things I have been looking for.

I bought that skull punch bowl that has the skull cups that hang around the rim & a ladle that matches. All season long I did not want to pay much for that as I knew it was cute but none the less it was plastic.

I got one of those fright night lanturns that is creeped out for halloween & has a flicker bulb in it. Been wanting one of those ever since they came out and yipee.......I got a good deal on this one.

I was bidding on things from the same buyer so I bid on her set....a snake, a bowl of eyeballs & a rubber brain. I could use that for my spell & potion table.

Today I got a costume she posted, a witches black cloak that has one of those high stand up collars. 

Tomorrow is the last auction its a set of 3 masks, well ya never can have enough masks.

So thats my fix for the merry month of May. Most people are out at the garden centers buying plants for their gardens & flowers........ME??? I'm buying the snakes!!hehe


----------



## madharry (Sep 6, 2008)

I collect halloween latex masks and could'nt resist the mask website that i found www.merlinsltd.com there real face masks fit on your skin just like in the movies ...I could'nt stop looking in the mirror!


----------

